# Natural bowl



## kweinert (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a bit of trimming on a crabapple next to the house and found this piece:

[attachment=8133]

[attachment=8134]

Here's my question: would you put the hollow on the side above or the side below:

[attachment=8135]

As you can see I've certainly thought of putting it on this side - but that was before I cut it open and saw how pretty it was.

And as long as I'm asking opinions, I'll ask about how you'd go about mounting and turning a piece like this.

(I've not given up on laminated bowls, just looking at new stuff as well. This way I don't waste time while I'm waiting for glue to dry :)


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 23, 2012)

Just by the pictures, I would go with the saw cut being the bottom. The exterior (bark side) looks like it may be bland; making it the top will leave the nice figured wood in the bottom of the bowl.

Should make a real nice winged bowl.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll second that. The figure will be inside the crotch, so I usually make the inside the bottom. It makes the potential bowl smaller, but IMHO figure trumps size every time. I'd rather have a small really pretty bowl than a large so-so bowl.


----------



## kweinert (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

I took that piece in today to show some folks and one person told me that if the bowl turns out OK she'll buy it.

No idea what to charge, mind you, but it's nice to know that people like what I do (well, except for laminated walnut bowls :)

What you said makes sense. I was thinking of using the cut side as the top as it would show the full grain, but if the figure tapers out as you get to the outside of the tree (which makes sense) then the bowl part would be pretty plain.

It's good have this kind of advice and input on the journey and this is a good place to get it.

Ken


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm almost certain the mystery wood I sent to you is sasafrass. And now I have lots of it. Bugs apparently don't like it!


----------



## kweinert (Jul 24, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I'm almost certain the mystery wood I sent to you is sasafrass. And now I have lots of it. Bugs apparently don't like it!



Which one? The lighter one I made the laminated bowl from or the other one which is still intact?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 24, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Ralph Muhs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost certain the mystery wood I sent to you is sasafrass. And now I have lots of it. Bugs apparently don't like it!
> ...



The other one. I made another lumber run and came back with about 20 boards from 8 inches to 15 inches wide. Had a guy look at them and he thinks they are sasafrass. I think so too.


----------

